# Chicken Neck/Back in bulk--Southern Cali



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can purchase Chicken Neck/Backs in bulk? 

*I would LOVE to find a place like this in Southern Cali*: 
http://www.geminidogs.com/misc/bravo-pricelist.pdf

I called all my local butchers and the ones who spoke english did not offer Chicken Necks or Backs. I have found stores who offer Chicken Necks but they don't sell them in bulk. I am feeding 3 GS's a day and they go through a lot of meat!

I would also like to buy the other types of meat (lamb, deer, turkey, rabbit, buffalo) in bulk :-k 

Any ideas?? 

Thank you!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

There's a raw food co-op, basically a group of people who buy together in bulk. I'll post the website as soon as I find it. Many "distributors" who organise local pickups, so I'm sure you can find someone nearby. Good deals, too.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Here it is:

http://www.socalbarf.com/SoCalBARF/Welcome.html

Read through all their FAQ's and stuff first. I think they require membership and a few hours of volunteer time.  I would join them if I could, but I manage to feed my guys RAW for about $1.00 per pound or less, just by looking for deals at supermarkets. Marked down meat "for quick sale" and such.

There's also a meat processing place that I think delivers, you might want to check it out too:
http://www.crestonvalleymeats.com/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.k9rawdiet.com/Frozen-Raw-Foods-c-2.html

Mindy carries BRAVO. I buy 40lb boxes of frozen necks and backs (Murrays chickens) from her. They are REALLY nice and whole frames. I also buy BRAVO whole bones from her including pork necks, venison necks, whole lamb bones and other whole bones. I really prefer the BRAVO whole bones as opposed to what I can find at the market. Everything I buy is grass fed, hormone free, antibiotic free, etc.. Same goes for their beef organs which I get in 2lb chubbs. They also include heart in the beef organs, and while it is not an organ, it is a great source of taurine, so I really like them. I also buy frozen tripe from her.

Here is the list of all Bravo retailers in California:
http://www.bravorawdiet.com/cgi-bin/bravo/search.pl


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry, that last link was wrong. If you go to the BRAVO site, click on "retailers", then just enter California, it will bring up all the folks who sell it in Cali:
http://www.bravorawdiet.com/bravoretailers.html


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Susan. How much do they charge for that 40 lb. box?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Another option is going down to your local farmers market. If there's any one who locally raises meat, talk to them and tell them what you're looking for. They'll often cut you a good deal without a bunch of middlemen, especially if you're a good customer. Just today I talked to one of the bison/grass fed beef farmers and he's going to see about getting me some bison and beef green tripe cheap. Woo hoo!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think we paid $38.00 for the chicken the last time, but I can't remember for sure, I don't pay the bills. When she delivers our order I give the bill to Peter and he mails her a check. The prices for the other stuff is on her website, except the lamb because that's special order too.

I do see it's a lot more expensive than that "gemini" source. 

Maren, that's really great, especially since it's a grass fed source. I'd love to find something like that in So Cali, but I'm not gonna hold my breath.............now when I'm up in Washington it might be a different story!!!!


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the links. I spent the better part of this weekend calling all the local farmers (vernon & norco) but I will have to try back on Monday. I will let you guys know if I find anyone local who will give me a good deal. 

I bought a small freezer to hold all the meat I no longer have room for my own food in mine!


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.socalbarf.com/SoCalBARF/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Thanks I contacted Creston Valley Meats a few minutes ago via email. I think I am too late to get my order in for this weeks shipment but you never know! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Dont know about Cali, but try looking for a local meat market? The Meat Market I bought from in Orlando could order me however many 20lb cases of chicken backs/necks I wanted for 18c/lb.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Dont know about Cali, but try looking for a local meat market? The Meat Market I bought from in Orlando could order me however many 20lb cases of chicken backs/necks I wanted for 18c/lb.


Most local markets around here that I have found dont carry chicken necks but a lot of the hispanic markets carry allll the good stuff. Only problem is I have been to 90% of them in my town and most of them dont have someone who speaks english and I dont speak spanish... so I was at a dead end lol

I did find one I can buy them at bulk but they wouldnt discount it when I purchased them.


----------



## symeon kazanas (Jul 3, 2006)

Find a local meat market near you. It took me months to find my current supplier, But it was worth it.
I pay $9.99 for 40lbs. 
Or take someone that speaks spanish with you.
These places are sometimes located in ethnic, lower income areas.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Of course, you could always use it as an excuse to take a Spanish class. 

"Okay class, so let's go around and introduce ourselves and tell why we're taking the class."

"Hi! I'm planning a trip to Spain."

"Hello, I'm interested in expanding to international business."

"Hi everyone, I want to learn how to communicate better with my employees."

"Hi, I'm Jamielee, and I want good deals on raw meat to feed my dogs." 

 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I get them from the Asian Market.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

So jamielee what did you order from creston valley meats? What city are you located in socal?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

If you have a whole foods nearby I would talk to the meat department. They sell me chicken backs for .65 a pound. They usually give chicken backs and necks to soup kitchen to make a broth. The chicken backs are fresh too, so you can easily put a couple in individaul bags and freeze rather than having to thaw out the whole box. I don't rember if it is a 30lb or 40lb box. Been a while since I ordered a box, freezer broke. 

hope this helps.

mario


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Didn't work out at my local Whole Foods, FYI. I stopped by to ask, but they must have figured that out beforehand, because they were already selling "pet food" RMB's wrapped up and frozen, at $2.00 per lb. Dangit.

I bought whole fryers at 59c to 69c per lb whenever any nearby supermarket has them on sale, not bad.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Greg Leavitt said:


> So jamielee what did you order from creston valley meats? What city are you located in socal?


Yes I did he delivered a few weeks ago. Though he didnt have a lot in stock I did order last minute! I really like how you can see the bone chunks in the food.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Of course, you could always use it as an excuse to take a Spanish class.
> 
> "Hi, I'm Jamielee, and I want good deals on raw meat to feed my dogs."
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


:-k lol 
I'll have to drag a long one of my spanish speeking friends to hop store to store soon.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Greg Leavitt said:


> So jamielee what did you order from creston valley meats? What city are you located in socal?


Santa Ana - Orange County


----------

